# Ceramic bearings - what kind of grease?



## igor-jz (Nov 11, 2006)

I'd be very thankful for any idea what kind of grease should be used with ceramic bearings (campy bora wheels)... Is the white original campy's grease OK?
Thanks for any advise!


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

Campy's CULT bearings don't need grease, just some light oil will do. Most other ceramic bearings require nothing special. Any decent grease will do.


----------



## igor-jz (Nov 11, 2006)

Hi C-40,
thanks for replying...
And what is the proper oil for that CULT bearings?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## igor-jz (Nov 11, 2006)

And one more thing, please (sorry for stupid question) - what can happen if I'll pack the bearings with the regular campy grease (LB-100)?
Thanks again!


----------



## joeyb1000 (Feb 15, 2011)

Ceramic Speed makes a low friction grease just for this.

If you use regular campy grease, you will loose most of the friction advantages; but, you will not hurt anything.


----------



## igor-jz (Nov 11, 2006)

joeyb1000, 
thanks for replying... which grease of ceramicspeed do you mean - the blue one or the white?
thanks


----------



## joeyb1000 (Feb 15, 2011)

Blue grease


----------



## Notvintage (May 19, 2013)

Hello, in the CULT bearings you use either sewing machine oil or some light oil like Triflow. It's just to keep them quiet.


----------

